# Riding schools around Cheltenham & Cirencester



## chloegarner (10 August 2017)

Hi there,

I am moving to Cheltenham in September, to start work in Cirencester. I am looking for a riding school in the local area, does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Hollychops (10 August 2017)

Have a look at Talland, not sure how far away it would be from where you are, but they have some lovely horses and excellent standard of tuition.


----------



## teapot (10 August 2017)

Talland or Summerhouse


----------

